# My go on hardlines



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

Started yesterday and finished up this morning. Really satisfied with the result, especially sense this is my first time doing anytype of hardlines on anything..well enough rambling on with the pics.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks really good dude. About how much did it cost you all said and done?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_looks really good dude. About how much did it cost you all said and done?

you got im


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My go on hardlines (ProjekBomb)*

Looks really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have no experience with hard lines but was just wondering about some of the bends look close to kinks. Shouldn't restrict airflow too much will it?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: My go on hardlines (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Looks really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have no experience with hard lines but was just wondering about some of the bends look close to kinks. Shouldn't restrict airflow too much will it?

ya thats bc i went with a cheap $12 bender haha...um but to answer your question no they dont restrict it at all, at least not that you can feel..


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: My go on hardlines (ProjekBomb)*

Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it might be the angle of the picture, but one of those lines looks kinked and will restrict airflow. 
I've only bent conduit and that was perplexing, so hardlines are out of the question for me. 


_Modified by fasttt600 at 11:27 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My go on hardlines (fasttt600)*

GREAT JOB


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My go on hardlines (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_
ya thats bc i went with a cheap $12 bender haha...um but to answer your question no they dont restrict it at all, at least not that you can feel..

Yeah it looks like it. For your first attemp, good work. But the right tools really make a difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: My go on hardlines ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah it looks like it. For your first attemp, good work. But the right tools really make a difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx man... and ya i know now haha ill prob redo it some time in the summer with a better bender


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_
thanx man... and ya i know now haha ill prob redo it some time in the summer with a better bender










Looking good Eric.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: My go on hardlines (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_
thanx man... and ya i know now haha ill prob redo it some time in the summer with a better bender










looks good mate!
...pm sent of finishing up the front of yo ride


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Stellar job for the first attempt. My hat's off to you.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Plumber? That pressure switch is the exact one we use on in home water tanks. Looks good for a first time. Making the bends takes a lot of practice with the cheap tools.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (keeganhartman)*

Looks very cool for a first time thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (keeganhartman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keeganhartman* »_Plumber? That pressure switch is the exact one we use on in home water tanks. Looks good for a first time. Making the bends takes a lot of practice with the cheap tools. 

haha ya we use the same one for a well at my grandfathers ranch decided to try it out sense he had extra ones and haven't looked back sense I have it set at 140


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

whats the 5 hole in the wheel well for? front gauge? air horn?

Looks really clean. How do you like the pressuryte?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Good choice in compressor.
I will be using the same. Theyre awesome. I have a handful of minitruck pals running them that like them WAY more their dual Viair setups.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

The 5th hole is for The air horn


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

Have you been using the AZ compressor for a while now or is that a new addition? How do you like it?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Have you been using the AZ compressor for a while now or is that a new addition? How do you like it?

Yep I've had the AZ compressor from the get go when I 1st installed my system in June of 09. It hasn't given me any problems at all, Fill time is good for me i dont really play with my switches to much. So i guess you can say that i am extremely happy with my az compressor


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

Found any leaks after the re-do?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Found any leaks after the re-do?

yep but nothing to hard just a matter or tightening the fitting.


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good man. Makes me want an AZ. Hows the fill time?


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

eric, its chris. looks ****ing good bro. i think you just might have to come over here and help me do the same man.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (VirginiaBeachA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VirginiaBeachA4* »_eric, its chris. looks ****ing good bro. i think you just might have to come over here and help me do the same man. 

haha sounds like a roadtrip to me!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Fresh Cappuccino* »_Looks good man. Makes me want an AZ. Hows the fill time?

im not sure on the exact times but its fast enough for me


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fresh Cappuccino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fresh Cappuccino* »_Looks good man. Makes me want an AZ. Hows the fill time?

Justin, holler at me.
For curious cats:
I think fill from 165psi-200psi for 5gal is a little over 1 min. Dont quote me on it.
Product Information:
�¡ Voltage: 12v DC 
�¡ Working Pressure: 200 PSI 
�¡ Air Flow: 3.8 CFM @ 0 PSI 
�¡ Duty Cycle: 100% @ 200 PSI 
�¡ Max. Amp Draw: 35 Amps 
�¡ Motor: 3/4 HP 
Product Features: 
�œ Oil-free design, non-lube piston & cylinder.
�œ Patented Interchangeable Piston Technology.
�œ Long-life, PTFE compound piston ring.
�œ Balanced connecting rod, low vibration, low sound levels.
�œ Direct driven motor with automatic reset thermal overload protector.
�œ IP55 Certified Waterproof cooling fan.
�œ 1/2-inch PTFE-lined stainless steel braided air hose.
�œ 1/2-inch NTP air tank fitting.
�œ Heavy duty anti-frozen check valve.
�œ Remote mountable weather proof air filter.
�œ 80A heavy duty relay with factory pre-wired relay socket.
�œ Integrated 3-position mounting brackets with NYLOCK self-locking mounting hardware.
�œ 2 Years Manufacture Warranty. 

_Modified by eurotrsh at 10:16 AM 3-3-2010_


_Modified by eurotrsh at 11:01 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

The 5th hole is for The air horn


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (glimark)*

Everything looks good but the bends. 
Seems like they pancake, and possibly are restricting flow.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

can someone explain to me why ppl put gauges in the trunk?
this just doesnt make sense.....what purpose does knowing your tank pressure in the trunk do?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_can someone explain to me why ppl put gauges in the trunk?
this just doesnt make sense.....what purpose does knowing your tank pressure in the trunk do?









I don't have a gauge in the in the car really don't need to know how much air I have in the tank while in in the car the pressure switch tell me i won't go below a certain # but won't got above a cretin # as well I put a gauge in the trunk to know I have the pressure switch set right and that every thing is runing right... Hope this help...
Appleton thanx for the comment man ya the lines did pancake is lil but not enough to restric air flow... I plan on redoing it during the summer with a better bender


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_can someone explain to me why ppl put gauges in the trunk?
this just doesnt make sense.....what purpose does knowing your tank pressure in the trunk do?









From my experience, when working on a system. I feel warm and fuzzy nice when I look over and see the tank is empty before pulling lines off and getting the crap scared out of me.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

^^^^haha that too^^^^


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
From my experience, when working on a system. I feel warm and fuzzy nice when I look over and see the tank is empty before pulling lines off and getting the crap scared out of me.

true...i just drain it first tho 
i guess i can see why....personally id rather have a gauge in the car with me so i can see if there is any issues ie. pressure switch fail and pumps keep running i can shut car off


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
true...i just drain it first tho 
i guess i can see why....personally id rather have a gauge in the car with me so i can see if there is any issues ie. pressure switch fail and pumps keep running i can shut car off

ya i can see where your coming from there, the way my system is set up if my pressure switch did fail my compressor would shut off as well


----------



## always_trouble (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

im sent


----------

